# Fenix LD02 - a layman's overview.



## Swede74 (Jul 8, 2014)

The LD02 is a small, single AAA light with a tailcap clicky switch. To the best of my knowledge, it is Fenix's first offering in this category, and as such fills a gap in their current product lineup. 

Specifications according to Fenix's website:_




Features

-Cree XP-E2 LED with a lifespan of 50000 hours

-Uses one AAA battery

-76mm(Length)*15mm(Diameter)

-16g weight (excluding battery)

-Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness

-Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum

-Premium type 3 hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish

High 100 Lumens / 45 min (NiMH) 30 min (Alkaline)
Mid 25 Lumens / 4 h 15 min (NiMH) 4 h 15 min (Alkaline)
Low 8 Lumens / 14 h 30 min (NiMH) 15 h (Alkaline)

Distance 45 m (Max)

Intensity 505 cd (Max)

Impact resistant 1 m

Waterproof IPX-8, underwater 2 m

Click to expand...

_

I received my specimen yesterday, and have had some time to play around with it, though it is obviously too early for me to say anything about how it will stand up to longterm use. 

Here are my initial impressions:

The light came in a basic cardboard box that contained the light itself, warranty card, some information on other Fenix lights, instruction manual, a spare O-ring, and for some reason two (2) alkaline batteries – of different brands. 







I much prefer this kind of box over the almost impenetrable, heat sealed (?) packaging used for the E05 and E11. While I'm not a big fan of extravagant presentation cases – I like to know that I'm spending my money on a high quality light, not a fancy container that will soon be relegated to the darkness of a drawer, or even recycled – I can see how it would make sense to give customers the option of having this light shipped in a gift box. Perhaps something for Fenix to consider when Christmas comes around. 

The LD02 is very small for a single AAA tail clicky light; in fact, it is the smallest I have seen. Only 11.5 mm taller than the twist-operated E05, and noticeably shorter than the Maglite Solitaire, as well as many older lights in the same segment. 

It opens at the head only, appears to have physical reversed polarity protection, and at the tail end of the tube you can see, with the help of some extra light, a small spring. Threads are clean and appear to be of good quality. I like the fact that there is very little play, even with the two parts of the light only partially screwed together. It makes for a solid feel. The same cannot be said about the clip-on style pocket clip; it is flimsier than I would have liked to see, and comes off (too) easily. 

The switch protrudes enough to make it possible to operate the light with gloves on. You can also turn it on by pressing it against a hard surface. Even your forehead, knee, or chest will work; provided, perhaps, that you are not too amply padded.

The light has three modes, low (8 lm), med (25 lm) and high (100 lm). It has no additional hidden modes, no mode memory, and always comes on in medium. It is operated by the mechanical tail switch, which unfortunately lacks momentary on. You click and release for constant on, and advance modes by pressing the button halfway down with the light on. The sequence is med-low-high repeatedly. There is an automatic stepdown to med after three minutes on high. I find the low mode too bright; I would rather it was a true moonlight mode (0.5-1 lm) or that the light had four modes. 

The beam has a hotspot, but not a sharply defined or glaring one, and some minor artifacts. The artifacts most likely will not affect practical use, but you will notice them if you go white wall hunting. 

I don't have the equipment or the know-how needed to do proper runtime tests, but I was able to determine that my light ran for just shy of four hours on med (25 lm) with no significant decline in output. At about the four hour mark output dropped sharply, and at 4:15 the light had started to flash once every ~1.5 seconds. This was probably due to the battery being depleted and repeatedly recovering just enough voltage to allow the light to produce a brief flash. At this point I aborted the test. 






I used a Duracell StayCharged 800 mAh for this test. 

Fun fact: if you screw the LD02 head onto the E05 body you get a three mode twisty. The E05 head on the LD02 body won't work though. 






In summary, the Fenix LD02 appears to be a capable light of good quality. Both output and runtime are certainly acceptable for a light powered by a single AAA battery, and the size and simple user interface makes it a good choice if you're looking for a gift for someone who isn't a flashaholic. Since it always comes on in a reasonable bright (for its size) medium mode, even people who think it's a single mode light may find it a useful tool. 

There is room for improvement though: I would like to see a sturdier clip that can be attached to the light more securely, and the lowest mode is too bright for my liking. 

Gallery






From left to right: GP ReCyko AAA cell, Fenix LD02, Fenix E05, Olight i3S EOS, iTP A3 EOS, Lumintop Worm SS, Maglite Solitaire, "LED light" - my first keychain LED-light, "Ledsaver's", Asaklitt "Mini LED Torch", generic AAA twisty with a store name engraved.


----------



## Swede74 (Jul 8, 2014)

Reserved


----------



## kj75 (Jul 8, 2014)

Good job, Swede74! Clear description!

*To Fenix:*



> The same cannot be said about the clip-on style pocket clip; it is flimsier than I would have liked to see, and comes off (too) easily.



Please improve the clip




> and the lowest mode is too bright for my liking.



And add a moonlight mode...


----------



## steeps (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for the review. I have a E05 so if, I mean when, I get this light I will have to try that out. I also wish the low was a moonlight and that it always started in Low.


----------



## gunga (Jul 8, 2014)

Just checking, is there a lens over the optic?


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 8, 2014)

> Fun fact: if you screw the LD02 head onto the E05 body you get a three mode twisty. The E05 head on the LD02 body won't work though.
> ...
> Since it always comes on in a reasonable bright (for its size) medium mode, even people who think it's a single mode light may find it a useful tool.



Great find! It still comes on medium first while on the e05 body I take it? Mind telling me the overall length with that setup? Excellent review, thank yoU!


----------



## Swede74 (Jul 8, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Good job, Swede74! Clear description!


Thank you, and...



steeps said:


> Thanks for the review.


...you're welcome. 



gunga said:


> Just checking, is there a lens over the optic?


The surface of the optics feels like plastic, but I'm not 100% sure. It looks as if everything that covers the LED is one single "unit". There is no traditional reflector and the design reminds me of the Fenix E11 (only smaller) which I know does not have a glass lens. Again, I can't be certain but I think it's all plastic. 



leon2245 said:


> Great find! It still comes on medium first while on the e05 body I take it? Mind telling me the overall length with that setup? Excellent review, thank yoU!


Yes, it still comes on medium first. The overall length of E05 body + LD02 head is ~68 mm. By the way, when turned on the LD02 with its original body works as a twisty light too, thanks to the anodized threads. You can turn it on/off and change modes by unscrewing the head a quarter of a turn.


----------



## regulator (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks Swede74. This looks to be a very useful and small clicky AAA light. The runtime and output is very usable for general use. You probably get 6 hours on medium with an Energizer lithium cell. When you think of how small this light is and that it's putting out 25 lumens for many hours, you can't help but be impressed.


----------



## Ishango (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks Swede74 for this review. I like mine a lot and I too would have like a sturdier clip. I also would like to see Fenix solve the accidental activation issue, since the button is quite sensitive. It works fine when clipped to a pocket or something, but is not suitable for pocket carry.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 9, 2014)

Swede74 said:


> Yes, it still comes on medium first. The overall length of E05 body + LD02 head is ~68 mm. By the way, when turned on the LD02 with its original body works as a twisty light too, thanks to the anodized threads. You can turn it on/off and change modes by unscrewing the head a quarter of a turn.



Even better!



Ishango said:


> Thanks Swede74 for this review. I like mine a lot and I too would have like a sturdier clip. I also would like to see Fenix solve the accidental activation issue, since the button is quite sensitive. It works fine when clipped to a pocket or something, but is not suitable for pocket carry.



Could always do one of the above- leave it clicked "on", and use it as a twisty to turn it off & on, or put it on an e05 to solve tailstanding & accidental activation prevention in one step. cycle thru twist isn't much fun though, if you need the modes. Just glad it starts on medium.


----------



## Ishango (Jul 9, 2014)

Yes, but then I could just use my LD01.  The clicky in my opinion should have been more like that of the Streamlight Microstream which doesn't have this problem. Other than that it's a great light.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jul 10, 2014)

Nice report and although i am a huge Fenix fan the levels are useless to me.High is fine but to drop to mid at 75% no way better at 50% and the low is to much would prefer like the other posters a moonlight or my term a menu reading mode.

If i buy it it will because i am just a Fenix fan but going to try to resist the purchase.


----------



## Swede74 (Jul 10, 2014)

Ishango said:


> Yes, but then I could just use my LD01.  The clicky in my opinion should have been more like that of the Streamlight Microstream which doesn't have this problem. Other than that it's a great light.



I personally wouldn't want a firmer switch (I don't know if the Streamlight Microstream has a firmer switch compared to the LD02) but I wouldn't mind slightly longer switch travel if it helps prevent accidental activation.


----------



## Swede74 (Jul 10, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> Nice report and although i am a huge Fenix fan the levels are useless to me.High is fine but to drop to mid at 75% no way better at 50% and the low is to much would prefer like the other posters a moonlight or my term a menu reading mode.
> 
> If i buy it it will because i am just a Fenix fan but going to try to resist the purchase.



I know what you mean, and seeing that they have been churning out new models lately, I wouldn't be surprised if we had to try to resist another one soon. Hopefully one that has the moonlight / menu reading mode so many members have been asking for.


----------



## mhohisel (Aug 16, 2014)

Got mine today. Not sure how I feel... Sturdy light with nice floody beam, but can't tail stand, no moonlight mode, doesn't come with a keychain ring, and sequence is Medium-Low-High. Might end up being a gift for someone this holiday season.


----------



## Dry-cell (Sep 6, 2014)

If Fenix would include an accessory that enables the light to tail stand, I'm sure they would make more sales. It does have it's pro's and cons when comparing it to the Fenix LD01, but I'm looking forward to receiving it in the mail.


----------



## techwg (Sep 6, 2014)

I got mine today. I am very happy with it, although for me it will not be an EDC because I cannot put it on my key-ring. As usual I made a video review: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi4a9MwMHfc

It is a great go-to light but I think, at least for my needs, the E05 2014 is a better EDC light. If it was possible to attach a keyring as with the E05 then I would EDC the LD02 because I love the fact that it starts on medium mode.


----------



## scout24 (Sep 6, 2014)

If this had a forward clicky, I'd own one...


----------



## Mrwunderful (Sep 6, 2014)

I love my little LD02, just hate that damn clip. As far as a keychain light though, its outstanding. 

Great review and pics too.


----------



## Swede74 (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice to see this thread brought back to life, and thank you for commenting. 



mhohisel said:


> Got mine today. Not sure how I feel... Sturdy light with nice floody beam, but can't tail stand, no moonlight mode, doesn't come with a keychain ring, and sequence is Medium-Low-High. Might end up being a gift for someone this holiday season.





techwg said:


> I got mine today. I am very happy with it, although for me it will not be an EDC because I cannot put it on my key-ring. As usual I made a video review: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi4a9MwMHfc
> 
> It is a great go-to light but I think, at least for my needs, the E05 2014 is a better EDC light. If it was possible to attach a keyring as with the E05 then I would EDC the LD02 because I love the fact that it starts on medium mode.





scout24 said:


> If this had a forward clicky, I'd own one...





Mrwunderful said:


> I love my little LD02, just hate that damn clip. As far as a keychain light though, its outstanding. Great review and pics too.




Agreed on most fronts. My preferred mode sequence is low-med-high but I can see how med-low-high makes more sense for those who use med most of the time. Momentary on (forward clicky) would be nice, as would the ability to attach it to a key chain. My pet peeve with this light is the lack of a moonlight mode - 8 lumen is often way too much for dark adapted eyes when you look at something close-up. As for the clip, although I rarely use it myself I would prefer a more secure one. I have never really trusted a clip-on style clip. 




Dry-cell said:


> If Fenix would include an accessory that enables the light to tail stand, I'm sure they would make more sales. It does have it's pro's and cons when comparing it to the Fenix LD01, but I'm looking forward to receiving it in the mail.








Not ideal, but works in a... pinch


----------



## Dry-cell (Sep 7, 2014)

I thought that with the groove for the clip, that it would be an improvement over the Fenix LD01.

@Swede74
Yeah, that's one way to do it, whatever works I guess. Maybe using a plastic cap for the legs of chairs and tables might work as well.

I subscribed to your channel techwg, thank's again for the review.


----------



## parnass (Sep 7, 2014)

techwg said:


> I got mine today. ... As usual I made a video review: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi4a9MwMHfc



:thanks: Thanks for making the video. I enjoyed watching it.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Sep 7, 2014)

Where are you guys purchasing these from? I must be having a moment because I can't find them...


----------



## Mrwunderful (Sep 7, 2014)

Valpo Hawkeye said:


> Where are you guys purchasing these from? I must be having a moment because I can't find them...



I got mine at REI, for 29.95.


----------



## Jagged77 (Sep 8, 2014)

I've had this light for around a month now and no word of a lie have used it every day since it arrived. I've found the three brightness settings to be very useful, although I can see that a moonlight mode could come in handy. I've had no issues with the clip, its not come loose once no matter how I've carried it. Overall an amazingly handy light, and one which I find excuses to use. The hands free, in the mouth method of usage is particularly handy (excuse the pun) when you need both hands but you don't want to reach for a dedicated head torch.


----------



## Dry-cell (Sep 9, 2014)

Valpo Hawkeye said:


> Where are you guys purchasing these from? I must be having a moment because I can't find them...



I bought mine from The Canadian Outdoor Equipment Co., should be here by tomorrow.


----------



## Dry-cell (Sep 11, 2014)

techwg said:


> I got mine today. I am very happy with it, although for me it will not be an EDC because I cannot put it on my key-ring.



You can use a small split ring in one of the holes near the tail switch, then if you wanted to, just add a larger split ring to the small one. Their the same size holes as on the Fenix LD01 AAA flashlight, the Fenix LD01 came with a small split ring included in the box. Just to let you know, it's a pain in the butt to get it attached, but it's not like you're going to being removing it very often.

I'm really liking the Fenix LD02 flashlight, the clip attached is sturdy, but it's a little thinner than the one on the Fenix LD01. But, I feel more confident about it not coming off the light, due to it having it's own groove in which it's seated to the flashlight body. 
Having a tail switch to turn the light on and off, and change output levels, is a plus in my opinion, I prefer it over the twist of the head method. 
The rhombic knurling has a nice feel to it, and provides a good grip hold on it. I not sure if the coating would hold up as well as the smooth finish on the LD01, but that's if you keep it next to keys and such within your pocket. I myself baby my lights, so that would never happen to me P). Overall, I'm happy with the Fenix LD02, it's a flashlight that I'm proud to own.


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you for the nice review. I was wondering if you had tried using the light with Energizer lithium batteries and if the Low setting turned as bright as the medium!


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 11, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> Thank you for the nice review. I was wondering if you had tried using the light with Energizer lithium batteries and if the Low setting turned as bright as the medium!




I normally feed my LD02 with a lithium primary but the two lower levels remain noticeably different


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you for taking the time to reply to my question Kilovolt! : )


----------



## magicstone12 (Oct 22, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> Thank you for the nice review. I was wondering if you had tried using the light with Energizer lithium batteries and if the Low setting turned as bright as the medium!



Hi,Labrador72,what is the Energizer lithium batteries ?


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 23, 2014)

http://www.energizer.com/batteries/performance-lithium/advanced-lithium/Pages/aa.aspx


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Dec 13, 2014)

I got mine the other day and I am pretty happy with it. It would have been nice if there was a way to securely attach it to a key chain.


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 14, 2014)

Saw this at REI, little sucker, wonder how durable it is? Anyone run a lithium primary through it yet?


----------



## AB8XL (Dec 14, 2014)

I have two of these and I just compared them using an eneloop in one and an energizer lithium cell in the other and the outputs look the same on all three modes.


----------



## Swede74 (Dec 14, 2014)

yoyobrotha said:


> I have two of these and I just compared them using an eneloop in one and an energizer lithium cell in the other and the outputs look the same on all three modes.



Thanks for taking the time to test and sharing the result.


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 19, 2014)

Swede74 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to test and sharing the result.




+1

I actually "asked" them to walk around the store with it. More like I handed them my ID after it came out of the case and quickly took off exploring around REI, nice floody beam, good hand feel. 

I really liked it. Ended up buying a Petzl 15% off....

My names Forrest, Forrest Chump.


----------



## ForrestChump (Feb 1, 2015)

Any long term issues to report?

Hows this guy holding up for people?


----------



## kj2 (Feb 1, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> Any long term issues to report?
> 
> Hows this guy holding up for people?



Mine is holding up good. Use mine in EDC rotation. Coating holds well and no scratches on the TIR lens.


----------



## ForrestChump (Feb 1, 2015)

Cool deal.

Anybody else? 

Trying to broaden the sample size...


----------



## RobertM (Feb 1, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Mine is holding up good. Use mine in EDC rotation. Coating holds well and no scratches on the TIR lens.


It's good to hear that it's holding up well and there are no scratches on the plastic optic? Does it get exposed to keys, change, etc. or is it kept pretty separate?


----------



## kj2 (Feb 1, 2015)

RobertM said:


> It's good to hear that it's holding up well and there are no scratches on the plastic optic? Does it get exposed to keys, change, etc. or is it kept pretty separate?



Sits next to my wallet and knife. Have a Thrunite Ti on my keychain.


----------



## ForrestChump (Feb 1, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Sits next to my wallet and knife. Have a Thrunite Ti on my keychain.



HDS, Cash, Shades, Gayle Bradley, - out the door.

Im looking at this more of a BOB ditch light with a common cell format. Hence the repeated intrest in durability / reliability.


----------



## ForrestChump (Feb 1, 2015)

Gonna go poke one @ REI.

Should I get it?


----------



## RobertM (Feb 1, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> HDS, Cash, Shades, Gayle Bradley, - out the door.
> 
> Im looking at this more of a BOB ditch light with a common cell format. Hence the repeated intrest in durability / reliability.



I think it's just too new still for us to know long term reliability. Hopefully its reliability will be more E01 than E05. Worst case, REI gives you a year to decide if you like it and warranty against defects for life. :twothumbs


----------



## ForrestChump (Feb 1, 2015)

RobertM said:


> *I think it's just too new still for us to know long term reliability.* Hopefully its reliability will be more E01 than E05. Worst case, REI gives you a year to decide if you like it and warranty against defects for life. :twothumbs



Fact. Those are hard to grasp when you have the disease.


----------



## Mr_Moe (Feb 3, 2015)

I got mine last July and used it every day. Had it with me as EDC light and used it for reading before going to sleep. Overall I think it's a great little light. Last weekend mine fell off the kitchen counter and stopped working, which is sad. It fell from an 85 centimeter height, onto linoleum floor. So much for the FL1 standard (1 Meter impact resistance.) Will try returning it.


----------



## JerryM (Feb 3, 2015)

I only have the LD01. Here are some run times.
Fenix LD01 AAA	
Mid	
Tenergy Prem	3hrs 51min	
Eneloop 3hrs	

Hi	
Tenergy Prem 2hrs 20min	
Eneloop 1hr 35min	
EBL 1hr 57min	2hrs 2min second run
Tenergy Cent	1hr 30min	

Jerry


----------



## Swede74 (Feb 3, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> Any long term issues to report?
> 
> Hows this guy holding up for people?



Mine is holding up just fine. It sees regular, but not heavy use. It has survived a few drops onto my living room floor from ~0.5 m when I've accidentally swept it off the table...



Mr_Moe said:


> I got mine last July and used it every day. Had it with me as EDC light and used it for reading before going to sleep. Overall I think it's a great little light. Last weekend mine fell off the kitchen counter and stopped working, which is sad. It fell from an 85 centimeter height, onto linoleum floor. So much for the FL1 standard (1 Meter impact resistance.) Will try returning it.



...this doesn't sound good though. I hope Fenix or your dealer will be able to help you. 

From Fenix's website:



> *3. Warranty Details*
> 
> 1)15-day free replacement: Fenix will replace a new product within 15 days of purchase for any manufacturing defects if problems come into being in normal use; We will replace it with the same model. If the model has been discontinued, customers will receive a product with similar or improved model.
> 
> 2)Two-years free repairs: Fenix will offer free repair within 24 months for lights from the date of purchase if problem develop with normal use. Different warranty period for different products:


----------



## ForrestChump (Feb 3, 2015)

Mr_Moe said:


> I got mine last July and used it every day. Had it with me as EDC light and used it for reading before going to sleep. Overall I think it's a great little light. Last weekend mine fell off the kitchen counter and stopped working, which is sad. It fell from an 85 centimeter height, onto linoleum floor. So much for the FL1 standard (1 Meter impact resistance.) Will try returning it.



I know this is a sample size of 1, but my gut says deal breaker. Worked flawlessly for 7 months, takes a little dive of the counter, dead.
This sounds reminiscent of the E05's ghosting out for no reason. Why don't they just pot these things? They do it on the $10 purple beam :sick2: E01 why not on a $30 light with a SWEET beam????


----------



## Grijon (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you, Swede74, for the review!


----------



## Mr_Moe (Feb 12, 2015)

Yesterday I received my returned LD02 back from the seller. They replaced the head. I have to say I missed the light, size, brightness, the switch, I like them a lot. You can easily fit the light and two spare batteries in a watch pocket of your jeans. However I wish the light were more robust, you shouldn't have to worry about a light not working after you drop it. And not even on concrete or a particularly hard surface.


----------



## 1DaveN (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm new to this so I've been reading through a number of older threads. It seems to me that it's not all that uncommon to see stories of high quality lights that stop working after being dropped - this isn't the first time I've seen someone express disappointment that a good light didn't hold up better to a fall.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Feb 12, 2015)

Anyone tried a 3.7v lithium ion cell in their LD02?

I used one in my old LD01. The light works fine with it and is much brighter, but it gets hot very fast.


----------



## ForrestChump (Feb 12, 2015)

1DaveN said:


> I'm new to this so I've been reading through a number of older threads. It seems to me that it's not all that uncommon to see stories of high quality lights that stop working after being dropped - this isn't the first time I've seen someone express disappointment that a good light didn't hold up better to a fall.



:welcome:


I like the light, but no dice if it's just going to break when I need it. This isn't the first Fenix that breaks below 1 meter, there have been quite a few.

You might try HDS if you are concerned with durability.

I really wanted to like this LD02 any other reports?


----------



## funkychateau (Feb 12, 2015)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Anyone tried a 3.7v lithium ion cell in their LD02?
> 
> I used one in my old LD01. The light works fine with it and is much brighter, but it gets hot very fast.



Are the medium and low modes also brighter than before, or do they remain regulated at original levels?


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Feb 12, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> :welcome:
> 
> 
> I like the light, but no dice if it's just going to break when I need it. This isn't the first Fenix that breaks below 1 meter, there have been quite a few.
> ...



Interesting.

I recall years ago reading a thread from someone who dropped their LD01 off a 6-story building and it survived and still worked. I wonder if the LD02 is more delicate.


----------



## ForrestChump (Feb 12, 2015)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I recall years ago reading a thread from someone who dropped their LD01 off a 6-story building and it survived and still worked. I wonder if the LD02 is more delicate.



To add to my original post, it seems the smaller models have problems with drops ( no not the E01, stop salivating E01 people .

The E05 has quite a few, I've think* I've read a a handful of LD12's and now the LD02, although, we are only going off one failure here, so my observation may be short sighted. 

I just get the feeling for whatever reasons, smaller models _seem_ to have weaker solder joints then Fenixes larger lights. :shrug:

In regards to the LD01 specifically, IMO that has lots of street cred as being a very robust model..... Plenty of CPFrs Im sure would confirm that.


----------



## ForrestChump (Feb 12, 2015)

Just double checked, If purchased from FenixLighting, you have a real lifetime warranty vs the standard 2 year then cost of parts warranty.

Thought you guys might find that interesting. As noted above REI gets the LD02 from FenixLighting.


----------



## Grijon (Feb 12, 2015)

Wanted to chime in with my Fenix drop experience:

E05SS has been dropped many times now, almost exclusively onto parking lot pavement with a bit of force - from me losing grip on the keys it's attached to while pulling them out of my pocket to unlock my car. It not only works fine, but the light still looks new!

E99Ti (special edition E05) looks much worse for the wear (which surprises me) and has been dropped a number of times, again mostly onto cement. It's still working like new, though.

E12 has been dropped at least three times onto sidewalk cement and untold times in the apartment; working as designed.

LD09 gets banged around but I don't think ever actually dropped...

E25 gets banged around a lot in the apartment; no problems.

LD41 fell from my wife's lap as she got out of the car (forgot she had it in the dark) onto the curb; not a far fall, but -oof!- a rough landing! The light is working flawlessly.

And, thank the Lord, I haven't drop-tested my TK41 yet...

I should have an LD02 waiting for me when I get home this evening; I'll be reporting on it as able!


----------



## ForrestChump (Feb 12, 2015)

Grijon said:


> Wanted to chime in with my Fenix drop experience:




Cool beans, I like the E25....


----------



## Grijon (Feb 12, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> Cool beans, I like the E25....



I had to change the E25 part; the more I thought about it, the more I remembered that it actually fell from on top of the medicine cabinet into the trash can. My initial reaction (thinking that it hit the floor) is what I was remembering as I wrote the post - I'm sorry I didn't get it right and had to change it...:fail:

It has been getting slammed around a lot lately, though - I need to adjust the lanyard because it keeps falling over; it fell from the cabinet into the sink (!) just today on lunch.


----------



## ForrestChump (Feb 12, 2015)

Grijon said:


> I had to change the E25 part; the more I thought about it, the more I remembered that it actually fell from on top of the medicine cabinet into the trash can. My initial reaction (thinking that it hit the floor) is what I was remembering as I wrote the post - I'm sorry I didn't get it right and had to change it...:fail:
> 
> It has been getting slammed around a lot lately, though - I need to adjust the lanyard because it keeps falling over; it fell from the cabinet into the sink (!) just today on lunch.





Well, fair is fair, time to start dropping that sucker off the top of the fridge and report back.......


----------



## Grijon (Feb 13, 2015)

First impressions of the LD02 are great! It is tiny and its 25-lumen start on Mid provides plenty of light with long (rated) battery life. I haven't set up a direct side-by-side comparison with the E05 and E05SS and E99Ti, so this may just be new-light excitement, but I LOVE the beam on on the LD02!


----------



## Grijon (Feb 13, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> Well, fair is fair, time to start dropping that sucker off the top of the fridge and report back.......



:laughing: Thank you, sir


----------



## ForrestChump (Feb 13, 2015)

Grijon said:


> First impressions of the LD02 are great! It is tiny and its 25-lumen start on Mid provides plenty of light with long (rated) battery life. I haven't set up a direct side-by-side comparison with the E05 and E05SS and E99Ti, so this may just be new-light excitement, but I LOVE the beam on on the LD02!



No doubt on the beam, when I tried it out @ REI I was pretty impressed.


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 22, 2016)

I replied on the 2014 portion of this post and I did manage to persuade myself not to buy one but 2 years later I would like the owners observations as in 2016 as I may try one.


----------



## Swede74 (Mar 22, 2016)

Mine has become what I like to call my TV-guide light. A magnet from an old hard drive that I have taped* to the side of my living room table provides a secure, easy-to-remember and easy-to-attach/detach place for the light, and it is always within comfortable reach from my recliner. I find that while even the lowest level is often too bright for fully dark-adapted eyes, medium is just about right for reading in a typically lit living room at night. So, I mostly use it to read the TV-guide, and I sometimes bump it up to max and aim it at the clock across the room from where I am sitting.

I have not used the light as an EDC, but I have brought it on a few nightly walks. On a couple of these walks, I had to tighten the head to be able to turn the light on, or stop it from switching modes when I did not want it to. With the switch in the on position, the light works as a twisty - whether you want it to or not. 

*I am not going to win any interior design awards for this, but I might score a point or two for my non-anorak approach.


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks for the reply,still not sure but I prefer a clicky and at present have not an AAA version only twisties.

Non Anorak approach has won you brownie points lol :twothumbs


----------



## Grijon (Mar 23, 2016)

"non-anorak" Y'all are hilarious!

Just chiming in:
I have two LD02s and they are in emergency backup roles. The pocketclip comes off too easily to wear in a pants pocket but would probably be OK in a shirt pocket if you never bump it. I don't care for the tint on either of my samples and the beam profile is not great, either, if I remember correctly - not E01 terrible, but certainly not a strong point of the light. (I'm a fan of the E01, but it has the worst LED beam profile of any light I own)

They are cool little lights, though!


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 23, 2016)

Grijon said:


> "non-anorak" Y'all are hilarious!
> 
> Just chiming in:
> I have two LD02s and they are in emergency backup roles. The pocket clip comes off too easily to wear in a pants pocket but would probably be OK in a shirt pocket if you never bump it. I don't care for the tint on either of my samples and the beam profile is not great, either, if I remember correctly - not E01 terrible, but certainly not a strong point of the light. (I'm a fan of the E01, but it has the worst LED beam profile of any light I own)
> ...



Thanks, Mr Grijon,have an EO1 & 5 but think still will give this a miss so I think I will get the E12 instead,even better just checked even cheaper.


----------



## Grijon (Mar 23, 2016)

mcnair55 said:


> Thanks, Mr Grijon,have an EO1 & 5 but think still will give this a miss so I think I will get the E12 instead,even better just checked even cheaper.




You're very welcome!

FWIW, if I were going to get either an LD02 or an E12, I would pick the E12 every time. (Unless I already had one, LOL)


----------



## Caesar Tjalbo (Mar 24, 2016)

The only good thing about the design of this light is that it works as a pocket-floater: the clip is sub-par and it's too hard to attach to a key ring with a split ring. The light itself with the modes and clicky is fine. It's most of the time in a pocket as a backup light, I can't say I use it a lot though. Finish has held up ok.

All in all I wouldn't recommend this flashlight because for a primary AAA light I'd like it to be more useful and there's not really a shortage of excellent AAA lights.


----------



## BloodLust (Apr 19, 2016)

I just got bot the the LD02 and the E12. The E12 was supposed to be for my wife to replace the P2D in her handbag. She liked the size of the LD02 and she got that instead. I initially got the E12 for her since it starts on low but the mid of the LD02 is just 25 lumens compared to the 50 of the E12 so it's not awfully bright. So now, she doesn't need to cycle through as much but it's nice to have a low and a high just a couple of clicks away.
I'm still picking up another LD02 for me because I like the no memory mode on it.
The E12 is in my TSA safe carry-on luggage. I made a nearly identical EDC kit for local travel and 1 for travel abroad since I'm in a different country every week.


----------

